
Is This the Death Rattle of Mail-Order Meal Kits? - lawrenceyan
https://www.eater.com/2019/2/26/18239767
======
lostmymind66
I'm surprised this hasn't happened already. mail-order meal kit companies are
not profitable. All of them have been burning through cash from the beginning.

~~~
mdorazio
But you can say the same for tons of other hot companies as well - Uber/Lyft,
WeWork, etc. I think the difference is that mail-order meal kit companies
don't really have a theoretical path to profitability that I've seen in a real
way. They might have a place as niche players with a relatively small user
base, but that can't sustain the cash burn they run.

